

Make a Mess, Clean it Up - snprbob86
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Make_a_Mess,_Clean_it_Up!.txt

======
snprbob86
This story is (was?) taped to the side of the defender cabinet in a small
arcade at the Googleplex. Something reminded me of it and made me smile, so I
decided to share the smile with all of you :-)

~~~
seldo
This is one of my favourite stories about how to get really good at something.
I frequently say it to myself when I discover I have thrown myself in at the
deep end of a technical problem :-)

~~~
billswift
My second blog post last spring
([http://williambswift.blogspot.com/2009/03/value-of-
mistakes-...](http://williambswift.blogspot.com/2009/03/value-of-mistakes-
mistakes-and-learning.html)) was about the value of making mistakes for
learning. I see I missed the "making mistakes on purpose" bit, and am going to
add a new post now about that. The general idea was referred to several times
in older Whole Earth Catalogs, I should have remembered it earlier.

------
chanux
In folklore FAQ

`Q: Can I run my own site, using the Folklore software?`

`Yes, once the software is initially released (perhaps in March 2004), you
will be able to download it and install it on your own server to run your own
version of the site.`

Where I can find the software?

------
MikeCapone
Thanks, you've addicted me to Folklore.org

Now I have to read it all...

~~~
MikeCapone
After reading a few more stories, I really wish that the same kind of
documentation was available for the development of modern projects (OS X?
iPhone?).

I was born in 1982, so the original Mac is more an abstract milestone to me.

Too bad it probably won't happen because the teams are so much bigger now and
there's a lot more secrecy surrounding things that are still on the market.

